# Fische schwimmen über dem Wasser



## Joseff (9. März 2011)

Hallo an Alle!
Ich habe noch keinen Teich, bin aber jetzt schwer am überlegen mir einen zu bauen.  Ich stieß zufällig auf die  Seite  ( http://www.ledshift.com/LED-AQUARIUM-BELEUCHTUNG.html )in der Videos  von einer Koi Pearl gezeigt werden (unter Videos: Sience "Fiction"). 
Diese Videos hat mich wirklich sehr beeindruckt.   
Bitte meine Frage:  Weiß jemand wo man so etwas kaufen kann? Eckig selber bauen,  sollte eigentlich einfach sein, nur dann fällt der Lupeneffekt weg. Hat jemand schon Erfahrung damit gemacht?
Grüße
Josef


----------



## Joerg (9. März 2011)

*AW: Fische schwimmen über dem Wasser*

Hallo Josef,
hatte ich mir auch mal angesehn. Hier die Videos, damit man sich es besser vorstellen kann.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kEN7ON_hTIU&feature=player_embedded

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gk7rTn8D9bY&feature=player_embedded

Das sieht cool aus ist aber recht teuer. 

Eine Lösung gibt es hier im Forum mit einem Aquarium.
Hab es leider nicht mehr gefunden, das ist aber fast genauso schön und günstig selber zu machen.

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## smurfblau (10. März 2011)

*AW: Fische schwimmen über dem Wasser*

hi
versuchs mal hier
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/17173


----------



## Regs (10. März 2011)

*AW: Fische schwimmen über dem Wasser*

Hallo,
eine tolle Idee - ich fahnde mal nach einem großen Goldfischglas. Wenn man das in der Flachwasserzone auf zwei Steine im Wasser setzt, so dass vorne und hinten die Goldies durch schwimmen können, sollte die Idee doch kostengünstig und ansprechend umsetzbar sein.


----------



## Stoer (10. März 2011)

*AW: Fische schwimmen über dem Wasser*

Ist sicherlich ein Eycatcher, aber für mich sieht das aus wie Phantasialand.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (10. März 2011)

*AW: Fische schwimmen über dem Wasser*

Das ist natürlich alles Geschmackssache,
aber mich hat nur erstaunt, dass auf die Fragen betreffs Veralgung nicht eingegangen wurde
und WIE trüb das Wasser da in der Kuppel ist!


----------



## Joseff (10. März 2011)

*AW: Fische schwimmen über dem Wasser*



Regs schrieb:


> Hallo,
> eine tolle Idee - ich fahnde mal nach einem großen Goldfischglas. Wenn man das in der Flachwasserzone auf zwei Steine im Wasser setzt, so dass vorne und hinten die Goldies durch schwimmen können, sollte die Idee doch kostengünstig und ansprechend umsetzbar sein.



Stimmt eigentlich! Man könnte ja auch irgendein schönes Glasgefäß nehmen und umdrehen.
Danke und Grüße!
Josef


----------



## derschwarzepeter (10. März 2011)

*AW: Fische schwimmen über dem Wasser*

Bitteschön:
http://www.decowoerner.com/de/Halbschale-50-cm-Ø-424.981.00.html


----------



## Regs (10. März 2011)

*AW: Fische schwimmen über dem Wasser*

Oh - dankeschön Peter!
Das ist ja toll: http://www.decowoerner.com/de/Halbschale-mit-Rand-40-cm-Ø-488.112.02.html und auch groß genug! Und Löcher im Rand gibts auch so dass man da unten auch etwas dran schrauben könnte.

Nachtrag: da müsste so eine Art Schwimmreifen dran, irgend etwas das auftreibt und womöglich noch bepflanzt werden kann. Hm... hat jemand noch eine Idee? Vielleicht ein Fahrradschlauch der dran gebunden wird oder  irgend etwas anderes, dass das Ding schwimmen lässt..


----------



## smurfblau (10. März 2011)

*AW: Fische schwimmen über dem Wasser*

hi 
wenn es auch etwas kleiner geht salatschüsseln aus acryl sind um einiges günstiger


----------



## Stoer (11. März 2011)

*AW: Fische schwimmen über dem Wasser*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich alles Geschmackssache,
> aber mich hat nur erstaunt, dass auf die Fragen betreffs Veralgung nicht eingegangen wurde
> und WIE trüb das Wasser da in der Kuppel ist!



Hallo Schwarzer Peter,

mit Sicherheit wird die Kuppel veralgen.
In meinem Teich veralgt alles mit der Zeit, Pumpen, Unterwasserspots....


----------



## Nikolai (11. März 2011)

*AW: Fische schwimmen über dem Wasser*

Hallo Regine,
mit dem Gedanken habe ich mich auch schon befaßt. Aber da der Schwimmkörper in etwa das Volumen des Gefäßes haben muß, ist es mit einem Fahradschlauch nicht getan. Je nach Gefäßgröße braucht man einen recht monströsen Schwimmkörper der noch sehr breit ausladend gestaltet werden sollte, da das wegen dem  hoch liegenden Schwerpunkt sehr Kopflastig ist und damit leicht umkippen wird.
Meine Überlegungen gehen in Richtung einer bepflanzten Schwimminsel, in deren Mittelpunkt die Kuppel plaziert wird.
Erste Versuche mit so einer Kuppel habe ich letztes Jahr gemacht. Das Befüllen ist recht einfach. Ich stecke einen Schlauch von Unten bis an den höchsten Punkt und sauge die Luft mit dem Mund ab. Das geht erstaunlich leicht und mit wenigen Atemzügen hat man die Luft abgesaugt. Will man die Kuppel zum Reinigen hochnehmen, ist es leichter, wenn man das Wasser vorher entweichen läßt. Dazu nehme ich ebenfalls den Schlauch, führe ihn von unten ein und blase kurz das im Schlauch befindliche Wasser heraus. Danach entleert sich die Kuppel von selbst.

Dazu hatte ich einen Thread angelegt: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/29435/?q=bestandsaufnahme

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Regs (11. März 2011)

*AW: Fische schwimmen über dem Wasser*

Hallo Nikolai,
für den Unterdruck in der Kuppel werde ich den Teichstaubsauger nehmen. Bleibt das Rätsel zu lösen, wie man eine Pflanzinsel o.ä. schwimmendes schafft. Auch einen Schlauch aus Sackleinen, gefüllt mit Substrat auf den man Kresse- oder sonstige Samen streut kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Aber ich glaube, ich werde mich doch Deinem Experiment anschließen und es mit einem Aquarium versuchen. Zum einen ist das erheblich voluminöser und zum anderen ist das Glas auch an sich schon schwer und dürfte gut auf zwei Stützsteinen aufliegen, da habe ich bei Acryl schon Bedenken, wie man das fixiert.


----------



## Nikolai (12. März 2011)

*AW: Fische schwimmen über dem Wasser*

Hallo Regine,
die Fixierung ist kein Problem. Der Wasserinhalt wirkt mit seinem Gewicht auch auf das Gefäß.
Für die Anfertigung einer Schwimminsel hatte ich mir vorgestellt, Bauschaum (Montageschaum) zu verwenden.
Das hätte den Vorteil, in der Formgebung flexibel zu sein. Oberflächengranulat, Pflanzschalen und Aquarium wären dabei leicht einzupassen. Allerdings weiß ich noch nicht, wie sich Bauschaum im Wasser verhält. Für  Erfahrungen anderer User wäre ich daher dankbar.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## derschwarzepeter (12. März 2011)

*AW: Fische schwimmen über dem Wasser*

Hallo Nikolai!
"Normalen" Bauschaum darfst du nicht nehmen - der hält das Wasser auf die Dauer nicht aus.
Ich würde den Schwimmkörper aus einer 5 ... 10 cm Styrodurplatte ausschneiden 
(schön mit dem Aquariumvolumen gegenrechnen: Pro Liter Wasser mind. 1,5 Liter Styrodur!)
und zur Schaffung 3-dimensionaler Strukturen eventuell die Reste oben draufnageln oder binden.
Der Fischausguck kann dabei einfach auf 2 unten am Styrodur festgebundenen Stäben liegen.

Eine rauhe, unregelmäßige und deutlich festere Oberfläche bekommst du,
wenn du das Ganze mit deiner Lötlampe (Brenner) bearbeitest - lässt sich sehr schön formen!
Keine Sorge: Das fackelt nicht ab, aber im Freien sollte man schon abrbeiten!
Für größere Pflanzen kann man in der Styrodurplatte auch Blumentöpfe einlassen und später mit Kies füllen.
Die Unterseite soll dabei eben bleiben, solange euer Fischlüpfer in etwa mittig ist.
Falls dann noch Schaum nötig ist, musst du sog. "Brunnenschaum" nehmen:
Der ist bissl teurer, bissl weniger ergibig, aber widersteht Wasser dauerhaft.

Aus dem Terrariumbau habe ich auch noch folgenden Schmäh:
Als Finish wird das Ganze mit Poliester bestrichen und eventuell mit der gröbsten Glasfasermatte verstärkt.
(Die muss gar nicht so unbedingt satt aufliegen: Das schafft kleine Wurzelhohlräume!)
Solange das noch schön pickig ist, wird üppig trockener Sand oder Torf draufgebröselt und schön fest gedrückt. 
Nach dem Aushärten kehrt man das Nichtfestgeklebte ab und erhält eine natürlich wirkende Oberfläche,
die sehr leicht mit Moosen, Flechten und kriechenden Pflanzen bewächst.


----------



## Regs (12. März 2011)

*AW: Fische schwimmen über dem Wasser*

Hallo Peter,
die Idee mit dem Styrodur ist ja toll! Das traue ich mir auch zu - die Kuppel auf so eine Platte zu legen und rund herum auszuschneiden und dann den Ring noch auszulösen. Man kann den Styrodur-Reifen ja dann sehr einfach an dem gelochten Rand befestigen.

Die Bearbeitung zur Vorbereitung einer Bepflanzung liest sich auch sehr schlüssig. 

Nikolau was denkst Du ?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## derschwarzepeter (12. März 2011)

*AW: Fische schwimmen über dem Wasser*

Hi Regs!
Mit einem Styrodur-Reifen wird`s nicht getan sein - du brauchst ein ordentliches Styrodurvolumen,
sonst wird das ein Uboot.
Einfach an dem gelochten Rand befestigen ist auch nicht - dazu ist das Styrodur zu weich.

SO geht`s:


----------



## Regs (13. März 2011)

*AW: Fische schwimmen über dem Wasser*

Hallo Peter,

danke für die Zeichnung. Na dann habe ich ja bald etwas zu knobeln, wenn das Wasser wieder wärmer ist!


----------



## derschwarzepeter (13. März 2011)

*AW: Fische schwimmen über dem Wasser*

Noch 2 Gedanken - es spricht einiges für die halbkugelige Schüssel statt dem Aquarium:


An der waggrechten Fläche des Aquariums wird sich laufend Staub und Dreck ablagern (besonders nach einem Regen)
und aufgrund der Ecken und Winkel wird das auch weit schwieriger zu putzen sein ... und das muss man OFT putzen!
Die fortwährende Putzerei ist auch der Grund, warum ich mir das NICHT bauen würde.
Außerdem sehe ich die Gefahr, dass luftatmende Tiere dadurch in die Irre geleitet werden 
und darunter ertrinken können: __ Molche, __ Frösche kurz vor dem Landgang, Wasserkäfer, usw.
Mit einer Schwimminsel liebäugle ich allerdings schon!


P.S.: Es ist ein Genuss, wie der Server jetzt fetzt: 
Noch vor 1 ... 2 Monaten brauchte ich oft 5 oder mehr Versuche,
eine Seite im Gartenteichforum zu öffnen oder abzusenden - danke an wen auch immer!


----------



## Nikolai (13. März 2011)

*AW: Fische schwimmen über dem Wasser*

Hallo Peter,
Deinen Ausführungen kann ich nur zustimmen. Das waren auch meine Alternativüberlegungen. Das mit dem Bauschaum lasse ich lieber.
Ergänzend dazu:
1. Reinigung: Sinn macht solch eine Kuppel nur bei klarem Wasser. Auf Dauer wird eine Veralgung der Sichtflächen nicht zu vermeiden sein. Bei nährstoffarmen Wasser geht Diese aber nur langsam vonstatten. Bei meinem Versuch im Herbst, hatte ich nach 2 Wochen noch keinen störenden Algenbelag.
2. Die Stützpunkte zur Auflage des Gefäßes sollten abgesenkt sein, damit der untere Rand auch vor der Befüllung schon unterhalb des Wasserspiegels liegt.
3.Ich bevorzuge die eckige Form. Die optischen Verzerrungen bei einer runden Form sind erheblich und wirken unnatürlich. Eckige Formen als Vollglasaquarium sind billig erhältlich. Runde Kuppeln mit einem für mich ausreichendem Volumen eher schwer zu beschaffen, und wenn dann auch teuer. Kuppeln mit kleinem Volumen haben durch ihre starke Krümmung (kleiner Radius) extreme Verzerrungen.
4. Todesfalle für Luftatmer: Der Blick von Oben ist relativ uninteressant. Den hat man ja auch im Teich. Die Bodenplatte des Aquariums würde ich abdecken, vielleicht auch bepflanzen. Luftatmer würden dann sicher dort nicht mehr zum atmen aufsteigen. Sie tun es ja auch nicht unter Seerosenblättern. Alternativ kann man auch eine Luftschicht belassen. Der Sauerstoffaustausch würde sicher über Difusion mit dem Wasser gewährleistet sein.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## derschwarzepeter (13. März 2011)

*AW: Fische schwimmen über dem Wasser*



Nikolai schrieb:


> Sinn macht solch eine Kuppel nur bei klarem Wasser.


Ja, sonst könnte man die GLEICH grün streichen! 
_"Nach 2 Wochen keinen störenden Algenbelag"_ heisst verklausuliert: 
_"Nach spätestens 3 Wochen MUSS geputzt werden, sonst schaut´s elendig aus!"_
Das dünkt mir auch nur als Trost für fleissige, kältesresistente Teichpfleger;
beides bin ich nicht - ich gestehe es.

2. Die Stützpunkte zur Auflage des Gefäßes liegen bei meiner Konstruktion am unteren Rand der Styrodurplatte
und damit auch vor der Befüllung schon unterhalb des Wasserspiegels.

3.Die eckige Form des Aquariums hat sicher auch Vorteile, wobei das genaugenommen ALLES unnatürlich wirkt. 
Die optischen Verzerrungen bei einer runden Form könnten dabei durchaus witzig wirken: "Waaah! ein Riesengoldi!"
Der wesentlichste Vorteil ist sicher, dass das Glas enorm viel kratzfester ist als Plexi oder Acryl,
dass sich das nach dem Putzen mit dem Brillo-Schwämmchen schnell als Milchglas zeigt.
Außerdem wachsen an jedem Mikrokratzer die Algen umso schneller!

4. Todesfalle für Luftatmer: Die Luftatmer schwimmen zum Licht und nicht unter Seerosenblätter; 
hell sind aber auch die senkrechten Seitenscheiben - sollte für Irritationen reichen. 
Eine alternative Luftschicht schaut seltsam aus und der Sauerstoffaustausch ist NICHT gewährleistet:
Direkt über der Oberfläche sammelt sich eine Schicht aus im Wasser schwer löslichem CO2,
während das leicht lösliche Sauerstoff ins Wasser geht und damit aus dem Ausguck entfleucht.
(Damit haben schon viele Labyrithfischzüchter ihre Tiere verloren!)

Wenn ich unter das Wasser sehen will, setz ich mir eben die Tauchbrille auf.


----------



## Nikolai (13. März 2011)

*AW: Fische schwimmen über dem Wasser*

Hallo Peter,
Ganzglasaquarien sind durchaus auch aus Glas. Halt nur an den Stoßstellen mit Silikon verklebt.
Die angegebenen 2 Wochen bezogen sich auf meine Versuchsdauer. Zum Winter sollte so eine Kuppel schon abgebaut werden. Je nach Wasserqualität hält sich eine Trübung der Sichtscheiben mit Algen durchaus im Rahmen. Auf ebenen Flächen kann man ja auch Magnetputzer aus dem Aquarienzubehör verwenden.
Verunglückte Tiere konnte ich bei meinem Versuch nicht feststellen. Wenn Tiere wirklich so doof wären, würden sie ja auch ständig gegen die Aquarienscheibe schwimmen.
Zum Gasaustausch kann ich Dir nur bedingt recht geben. In extremen Fällen mag das so sein.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## derschwarzepeter (13. März 2011)

*AW: Fische schwimmen über dem Wasser*

Hi Nikolai!
Das hab ich anscheinend ein bissl irreführend formuliert:
Ich meinte, dass die Kratzfestigkeit ein Vorteil der Aquariuen aus Glas gegenüber der Kuppeln aus Plexiglas ist.
Das mit dem Algenmagnet ist allerdings eine prima Idee, nur muss die Schwimminsel dann nahe an einem Steg dümpeln.

P.S.: Ich bin Aquarianer seit ich 5 Jahre alt bin und jahrzehntelang im Vorstand eines der grössten Aquarienvereine in Wien.


----------



## Joseff (15. März 2011)

*AW: Fische schwimmen über dem Wasser*

Hallo!
Mir ist da so ein Gedanke, mit einer Kunststoffkuppel, wie bei einem Jurte verwendet, gekommen.... so als überdachte Chillecke, in einem Teil des Teiches, integriert. Ich glaube Fundamente sind einfacher zu bauen, als Schwimmkörper. Obwohl, bepflanzte Schwimmkörper, hätten sicher auch seinen Reiz!


----------



## derschwarzepeter (15. März 2011)

*AW: Fische schwimmen über dem Wasser*

Lieber Josef,
eine innovative Jurte mit einer Kunststoffkuppel ist mir noch nicht untergekommen
und die wird auch weder wasser- noch luftdicht sein (Gott sei dank!),
obwohl man da drin sicher super chillen kann.

Fundamente in den Teich zu betonieren ist nicht wirklich einfacher 
als Schwimmkörper aus Styrodur hineinzuschmeissen.


----------



## koifischfan (15. März 2011)

*AW: Fische schwimmen über dem Wasser*

Aquarium auf einem Schwimmkörper, das wird schwierig.

Meines faßt 72 Liter. Wieviel Styro... ich da zum Tragen bräuchte?


----------



## derschwarzepeter (15. März 2011)

*AW: Fische schwimmen über dem Wasser*

Halb so schlimm:
Wenn man die Dichte von Styrodur mit ca. 45 kg/m³ annimmt,
geht 1 m³ davon erst mit einer Last von über 955 kg unter.
Dein 72  Literaquarium wird leer ca. 5 kg und voll daher ca 77 kg schwer sein,
weshalb du dafür MINDESTENS 0,08 m³ (vulgo 80 Liter) Styrodur brauchst.
Nachdem EINE Styrodurplatte Abmessungen von 125x62,5 cm (= 0,78 m²) hat,
wird abzüglich des ausgeschnittenen Rechtecks das 12 cm Styrodur knapp passen
und vom 14 oder 16 cm kannst du sogar etwas wegschnippeln oder -flämmeln,
um eine natürliche Form zu erreichen.
Wenn du aber 2 Platten nebeneinander legst und dann noch 2 um 90° versetzt drauf,
ist schon ein 5er mehr als ausreichend.

P.S.: Die Styrodurplatten lassen sich einfach mit 100er-Nägeln zusammenstecken,
die schön schräg reigesteckt bald zu rosten beginnen, damit rauh werden und prima halten!


----------



## Joseff (16. März 2011)

*AW: Fische schwimmen über dem Wasser*

Hallo,
also ein mit Fellbespannte Kuppeln, habe ich nicht gemeint. Eher so eine wie diese..  http://www.yourtent.com/deutsch/material_deutsch.htm 
und dann wie auf  der Ledseite...   http://www.ledshift.com/LED-AQUARIUM-BELEUCHTUNG.html 
beleuchtet, von unten und oben


----------



## derschwarzepeter (16. März 2011)

*AW: Fische schwimmen über dem Wasser*

Hallo Josef!
Die original Jurten sind NICHT mit Fell bespannt, sondern mit Filz.
Du meinst eine sog. Lichtkuppel!
Nachdem die aus Plexi sind, zerkratzen die sehr leicht

Die LED-Beleuchtung willst du, 
damit man die Algen besser sieht
oder damit die besser wachsen?


----------



## Joseff (16. März 2011)

*AW: Fische schwimmen über dem Wasser*

Wieso?
Bei welchem Licht oder bei welchen Wellenlängen wachsen Algen am Besten oder am Schlechtesten? 
LG
Josef


----------



## derschwarzepeter (17. März 2011)

*AW: Fische schwimmen über dem Wasser*

Algen wachsen am schlechtesten, wenn´s absolut dunkel ist.
Abgesehen davon, dass das unter einer durchsichtigen Kuppel in der Sonne nicht der Fall ist,
werden die durch zusätzliche Beleuchtung höchstens profitieren, d.h. BESSER wachsen.

Schau dir mal genau die Oberflächen des Teichgrundes oder im Filter an:
Jeder Stein, jeder Schilfhalm, jedes Stück unbedeckte Folie ist von einem Rasen aus Algen und Bakterien besiedelt -
gott sei Dank, denn diese sessilen Lebewesen sind für den Schadstoffabbaues verantwortlich!
Diese werden auch freudig das Innere deiner Kuppel besiedeln
und deshalb wird es nötig sein, die Kuppel regelmäßig zu putzen.
Das bedeutet, dass du entweder Luft reinlässt und die Schwimminsel aus dem Teich holst
oder druntertauchst und von unten putzt.
Da die sessilen Lebewesen sehr fest sitzen, 
musst du kräftig scheuern und dabei wirst du deine Kunststoff-Kuppel zerkratzen, 
worauf die nicht nur hässlich aussieht, sondern auch noch schneller wieder bewächst.
Das ist auch der Grund, warum der Nikolai ein Aquarium aus Glas vorzieht:
Das zerkratzt man (wenn man vorsichtig ist) nicht so leicht
und mit dem Algenmagnet gestaltet sich die Reinigung einfach.


----------



## Joseff (18. März 2011)

*AW: Fische schwimmen über dem Wasser*

Hallo Peter,
hast Recht, klingt halt im ersten Gedanken meist besser als im zweiten. 
Vielleicht beim nächsten Lotto 6er und be-schnorchelbarem Aquarium
LG
Josef


----------



## derschwarzepeter (18. März 2011)

*AW: Fische schwimmen über dem Wasser*



Joseff schrieb:


> ... und be-schnorchelbarem Aquarium ...


Auja!
Da bin ich dabei:
Ich war schon immer dafür,
den fischen entgegenzukommen!


----------



## Nikolai (18. März 2011)

*AW: Fische schwimmen über dem Wasser*

kann euch ja mal einladen. Sieht echt witzig aus. Hatte nur vergessen ein Foto machen zu lassen. 
Vieleicht im Sommer.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Regs (18. Apr. 2011)

*Q*



Regs schrieb:


> Hallo,
> eine tolle Idee - ich fahnde mal nach einem großen Goldfischglas. Wenn man das in der Flachwasserzone auf zwei Steine im Wasser setzt, so dass vorne und hinten die Goldies durch schwimmen können, sollte die Idee doch kostengünstig und ansprechend umsetzbar sein.




Guten Morgen,

ein kleines aber hohes QB dessen Rand und Boden mit Plastik verkleidet sind, habe ich jetzt auf zwei große Tuffsteine gestellt um mir das überhaupt mal live anzusehen. Meine __ Shubunkin und Sarasa drängeln sich geradezu in dem AQ, wenn die Sonne das Wasser darin etwas aufgewärmt hat. 

Am dritten Tag war der erste Shubunkin im Aussichtsturm. Seit ich mit Futter nachgeholfen habe, kommen auch die offenbar vorsichtigeren Sarasa zum fressen und "abhängen" in den Pott.


----------



## drummer11 (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Fische schwimmen über dem Wasser*

Ich habe es auch mal ausprobiert,meine Fische über dem Wasser schwimmen zu lassen,und wie man sieht,scheint es Ihnen zu gefallen.Ab ca.15.00 Uhr schwimmen fast alle in die Pyramide.Nur die Blauorfen wollen nicht.Veralgung tritt bis jetzt noch nicht auf,aber ein kleines Problem gibt es doch,Sauerstoff perlt an den Scheiben hoch.
Nun schaut mal selber.
                                    Tschüß Ingolf


----------



## Regs (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Fische schwimmen über dem Wasser*

Hallo Ingolf,
Deine Pyramide ist ja Klasse - wo kriegt man die?

Ich muss schon immer über  die von mir propagierten Haltungsbedingungen für Teich-Goldfische lachen. Mindestens 250 Liter pro Fisch! Bei mir hocken sie zu zehnt in einem 40-Liter-Aquarium und zwar sobald die Sonne das Wasser etwas wärmt, so gegen 10.00 Uhr bis zum späten Nachmittag. Sie sind unbeirrbar neugierig!


----------



## derschwarzepeter (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Fische schwimmen über dem Wasser*

Auch wenn ich immer alles ganz natürlich haben will,
muss ich sagen: Das hat schon was! 

Ist die Pyramide aus Glas oder Plexi?


----------



## drummer11 (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Fische schwimmen über dem Wasser*

Bekommen kann man sie so leider nicht.Sie ist selbst gebaut,aus Plexiglas.Kantenlänge 60 cm und die Höhe beträgt 1,00m.Die Längsschnitte auf Gehrung geschnitten und dann mit Acrifix 192-Kleber zusammen gefügt.Zuvor aber die geschnittenen Kanten noch poliert.Das Plexiglas ist 8mm stark,UV-und Hitzebeständig und kratzfest.

              Tschüß Ingolf


----------



## koifischfan (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Fische schwimmen über dem Wasser*

Wie machst du das Ding sauber? Besonders an der Spitze, hast du Krakenarme?


----------



## Regs (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Fische schwimmen über dem Wasser*

Hallo Ingolf,

auf die Idee, Plexiglas selbst zu verarbeiten, sind wir alle noch nicht gekommen - vielen Dank für den Tipp!


----------



## drummer11 (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Fische schwimmen über dem Wasser*

Bis jetzt brauchte ich sie noch nicht zu säubern,und wenn doch gibt es die Magnetreiniger für Aquarien. Ich hoffe daß das funktioniert.


----------



## koifischfan (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Fische schwimmen über dem Wasser*

Wenn es mit 4 Stück klappt, wäre das Top.


----------



## Regs (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fische schwimmen über dem Wasser*

Hallo,
inzwischen haben wir auch eine akzeptable Lösung gefunden - unseren Goldfischen gefällt es:

   

Ein Anbieter in der Bucht verkauft ein Aluminium-Untergestell zusammen mit einer mundgeblasenen Bladet Vase von Ikea. Die Vase bekommt man übrigens in 45cm Höhe und 25 cm Durchmesser  für € 19,99 (das ist die hier oben) oder in 65 cm Höhe mit 27 cm Durchmesser für € 35.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fische schwimmen über dem Wasser*

Hübsch und witzig:
Da können einem die Goldfische auf der Terrasse zuschauen
... und sie tun´s auch offensichtlich!

Aus Glas gefällt mir das schon besser als aus Acryl - das zerkratzt nicht so leicht
und preislich in Ordnung ist das auch.
Man muss nur höllisch aufpassen, dass die Vase nicht zu Bruch geht (Kinder!),
denn Glasscherben im Wasser sind kaum zu sehen
und ewig rasiermesserscharf!


----------



## Regs (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fische schwimmen über dem Wasser*

Hallo Peter,

Deine Sorgen hinsichtlich eines Glasbruchs teile ich. Ich habe meinen Mann gebeten mir beim aufstellen zu helfen weil das gefüllte Glas extrem schwer ist (für mich).

Wir haben keine Kinder und wegen der Teiche einen Teil des Gartens jetzt für uns privatisiert, schon damit die Gäste-Kinder nicht verunfallen.

Die Goldfische sind extrem neugierig aber auch ängstlich wenn ungewöhnliches passiert. Während sie - wenn ich im Garten werkele - immer zugucken, haben sie sich seit gestern verzogen - unser Dach wird neu gedeckt und die Handwerker arbeiten auch von der Terrasse aus - laut ist es auch. Rasen mähen finden sie auch blöd. Ist schon witzig seine Fische so zu beobachten - vice versa vermutlich.


----------



## Nikolai (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fische schwimmen über dem Wasser*

Hallo Regine,



> Ich habe meinen Mann gebeten mir beim aufstellen zu helfen weil das gefüllte Glas extrem schwer ist (für mich).



Du kannst das Glas auch trocken aufstellen und mit einem dünnen Schlauch, den Du von Unten einführst, die Luft heraussaugen. Das geht erstaunlich leicht per Mund. Vorher aber einmal feste hineinpusten, sonst bekommst Du das im Schlauch befindliche Wasser in die Lunge.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Pater (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fische schwimmen über dem Wasser*

Ich habe mal gegoogelt und den Preis für das Original Koi Pearl gefunden 2890,-Eur.
Das ist der Hammer oder nicht.


----------



## Regs (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fische schwimmen über dem Wasser*

Hallo Nikolai,

das geht ohne Wasser drin nicht - denn das Glas bildet dann ein Luftpolster und schwimmt auf. Damit es auf dem Ständer steht muss Wasser drin sein. Das wird erstaunlich schnell ganz schön schwer. 

Pater für einen Goldfischteich ist die Koipearl viel zu groß  Den Glas-Turm finde ich aber inzwischen auch  total witzig - da hängt derzeit nahezu die komplette Teichbesatzung tagsüber drin ab, weil der Teich durch die kalten Nächte vermutlich nicht so gemütlich ist wie das bisschen Wasser in dem Turm, das sich durch die Sonne schnell erwärmt.

Gerade die roten Goldfische sehen darin enorm attraktiv aus. Bei uns wird gerade das Dach neu gedeckt und die Handwerker sind hin- und weg.


----------



## koifischfan (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fische schwimmen über dem Wasser*

Der Pearl ohne Koi würde vermutlich nur 139 Euro kosten.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fische schwimmen über dem Wasser*

Hi Regine!
Nikolai hat schon recht:
Du musst die Vase schräg reintauchen, sodass sie teilweise volllaufen kann;
dann kannst du sie mit der Öffnung unten aufstellen.
(Wenn sie dann noch nicht unten aufsteht, 
musst du sie halt noch ein bisschen senkrecht halten.)
Die Luft, die da noch drin ist, kannst du dann wie Nikolai beschrieben hat, raussaugen.

Knapp 3000 Euerlein für die Koibladern ist WAHRLICH ein Hammer:
Mein gsnzer Teich hat bloß doppelt so viel gekostet - samt Holzweg!


----------



## Regs (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fische schwimmen über dem Wasser*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Hi Regine!
> Nikolai hat schon recht:
> Du musst die Vase schräg reintauchen, sodass sie teilweise volllaufen kann;
> dann kannst du sie mit der Öffnung unten aufstellen.
> ...



Jaaaa Peter aber ich bin nur eine Frau, die mit gestreckten Armen eine schon nicht ganz leichte Glasvase hält. Als sie sich mit Wasser etwas füllte weil ich genau das gemacht habe, was Du beschrieben hast, ist sie mir aus den Händen geglitten.  Am gestreckten Arm plötzlich so eine Last konnte ich nicht halten. Zum Glück ist sie nicht zerbochen.

Ohne meinen starken Mann werde ich das nicht noch mal versuchen, sie aufzustellen. Dass Ihr damit keine Probleme habt kann ich mir lebhaft vorstellen.


----------



## Nikolai (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fische schwimmen über dem Wasser*

ist ja schon gut, Regine,
finde ich gut, dass Du Deinem Mann das Gefühl gibst, dass er gebraucht wird. Und wenn er hinein fällt, dann kommt auch wieder die Frauenrolle zum tragen.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Regs (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fische schwimmen über dem Wasser*


----------



## makana (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fische schwimmen über dem Wasser*

Wow, ich habe gerade den tollen Fischturm gesehen! Die Vase habe ich zufällig auch zu Hause, aber wie komme ich an das Gestell für die Vase kopfkratz? Hast du vielleicht einen link oder ein Suchkriterium, das würde mir sehr helfen:


----------



## normfest (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fische schwimmen über dem Wasser*

Hallo zusammen,habe diese Hier http://www.fischfernseher.de/:oki

Gruß Marc


----------



## Azur (2. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Fische schwimmen über dem Wasser*

Hallo Gemeinde!

Ich möchte im Frühjahr auch einen Fischturm haben. 

Da sich in meinem Teich schlecht ein Gestell unterbringen lässt, habe ich mir etwas Anderes überlegt. 

Ich habe bereits eine Schwimminsel aus 12cm Styrodur. Meine Idee ist jetzt wieder eine Sytrodur-Platte zu nehme, ein entsprechendes Loch auszusägen, und eine Bladet-ase von Ikea einzustülpen. Damit die Vase nicht durch das Loch in den Tech rutscht, wird sie von der Obrseite her mit einem Dichtring daran gehindert.

Meine Frage ist jetzt, ob die "Insel" mit dem Turm die Stabilität behält oder umkippen könnte, wenn sie frei schwimmt. Um den Schwerpunkt nötigenfalls weiter nach unten zu bekommen kann ich ja mit "Gewichten" arbeiten. 

Schon Jemand diesbezuglich Erfahrungen gemacht oder vom physikalischen her eine Idee?

Liebe Grüße...
-Wilfried-


----------



## Zacky (2. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Fische schwimmen über dem Wasser*

Ich habe jetzt nicht so die Ahnung, wie sich das mit dem Schwerpunkt verhält, habe aber in eigenen Versuchen für solch eine Idee feststellen müssen, das recht hohe Sogkräfte seitens des Wassers im "überirdischen" Glaselement wirken und das Teil einfach in die Tiefe ziehen. Daher haben die Pearl-Erbauer auch ein Gestellt drunter. Du musst also im Gegenzug zur Sogwirkung entsprechenden Aufrieb erzeugen.  Ich hab's bisher noch nicht geschafft, dass auszugleichen und bastel nur noch theoretisch weiter an einer Lösung. Aber eine Bauanleitung für einen "Fischturm" haben wir im Forum schon irgendwo...nur wo weiß ich jetzt nicht wirklich!? ...gelesen habe ich das schon mal...benutze bitte mal die Suche...


----------



## blackbird (2. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Fische schwimmen über dem Wasser*

Hi zusammen, 

m.E. ist das mit dem Schwerpunkt die eine Sache, aber die andere dürfte bzgl. der Masse so sein, dass lediglich das Wasservolumen zu berücksichtigen ist und keine evtl. Sogwirkung. 
Denn das Gefäß ist ja oben geschlossen, wodurch es keinen Sog geben dürfte. 

D.h. Deine Insel muss nur das Gewicht des Wassers (die Masse) und den Schwerpunkt beherrschen, dann sollte es klappen. Du kannst also theoretisch mit einem nach oben offenen Gefäß testen, wieviel Styrodur Du brauchst, um das Objekt am Schwimmen (Auftrieb) und am Nicht-Umkippen (Stabilität) zu halten.

Viele Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## DbSam (2. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Fische schwimmen über dem Wasser*

Hallo Wilfried,



Azur schrieb:


> Ich möchte im Frühjahr auch einen Fischturm haben.
> ...
> Meine Idee ist jetzt wieder eine Sytrodur-Platte zu nehme, ein entsprechendes Loch auszusägen, und eine Bladet-ase von Ikea einzustülpen.




Wie sagt man so schön: 'Kannste vergessen'
Das wurde schon einmal getestet.



Gruß Carsten


----------



## Azur (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Fische schwimmen über dem Wasser*

Hallo Carsten!



DbSam schrieb:


> Wie sagt man so schön: 'Kannste vergessen'
> Das wurde schon einmal getestet.



Aber [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/8/]hier [/URL]gabs doch ein HappyEnd. Zwar nicht optisch, aber zumindest technisch. Das lässt mich wieder hoffen. 

Ich werd mich mal demnächst in dieses schwedische Möbelhaus begeben und ein Muster erstehen. Ist ja noch ein bisschen Zeit bis zum ersten Frost zum Üben...

LG
-Wilfried-


----------



## DbSam (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Fische schwimmen über dem Wasser*

Hallo Wilfried,



Azur schrieb:


> Aber [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/8/]hier [/URL]gabs doch ein HappyEnd.




Ja, klar. Ich habe den Thread auch bis zu Ende gelesen. 
Wie der Erbauer selbstkritisch feststellte, schwamm zum Schluss eine optische Katastrophe auf dem Wasser.

Mit einer zur Höhe der Vase entsprechenden Größe der Styrodurplatte bekommst Du das Konstrukt schon schwimmfähig. Ob man dann diese Bastelei aber auch zu einem *einfach* pflegbaren optischen Highlight hinbekommt, das ist die eigentliche Herausforderung der Geschichte.


Zu Deinen Fragen:


Azur schrieb:


> Meine Idee ist jetzt wieder eine Sytrodur-Platte zu nehme, ein entsprechendes Loch auszusägen, und eine Bladet-ase von Ikea einzustülpen. Damit die Vase nicht durch das Loch in den Tech rutscht, wird sie von der Obrseite her mit einem Dichtring daran gehindert.




Wenn der Dichtring straff genung sitzt, dann könnte das gehen.
Ich würde aber eher 3 'Klammern' von unten an die Platte schrauben und die Vase im Wasser von unten durch das Loch nach oben ziehen, bis die Klammern am Ende der Vase etwas nach innen schnappen.
'Fertsch' und die Vase ist gleich schon mit Wasser gefüllt




Azur schrieb:


> Meine Frage ist jetzt, ob die "Insel" mit dem Turm die Stabilität behält oder umkippen könnte, wenn sie frei schwimmt. Um den Schwerpunkt nötigenfalls weiter nach unten zu bekommen kann ich ja mit "Gewichten" arbeiten.




Die Größe der 'Auflagefläche' der Styrodurplatte bringt die Stabilität. 

Wenn die Fläche kleiner werden soll:
Dann müssen die Gewichte starr(!) mit der Platte verbunden sein und tief ins Wasser reichen. Dann kann man die Fläche verringern, muss aber die Stärke des Schwimmkörpers entsprechend erhöhen. Das Ding 'taumelt' dann wie eine Boje im Wasser. 


Viel Spaß beim basteln.


Gruß Carsten


----------

